# Moving to Mexico to learn the language



## janamber

My husband and I are planning to move to Mexico for 9 months to a year to fully-immerse ourselves in the culture and learn Spanish so that we are relatively competent in speaking Spanish by the time we return to the US. 

We both work from home and as long as we have a solid internet connection we can work from anywhere. While we are in Mexico this will be our continued source of income. 

We would like to move to Yucatán, but not sure where exactly. Our requirements are that we find a relatively affordable place to live $500 USD or less, dog-friendly (we have a dog that would have to come with us), and internet. 

So far we have been considering Mérida, somewhere outside of Mérida, Telchac Puerto, Playa Del Carmen, Progreso. 

Is anyone familiar with the possibility/quality of internet in any of these places? Or could you recommend a town/city that would satisfy our needs? 

We are by no means city folk, we live in a small town in Idaho, but I grew up in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. We don't have a problem "roughing it" and living without frills, but we would like to be comfortable and in a friendly place so that we can get to know the locals and ultimately learn Spanish. 

Any thoughts or suggestions?

We are taking a trip to Yucatán at the end of May this year to check out the area, neither of us has ever been before. We would like to get a sense for what it might be like. If there's any must see places, or towns to visit, we would appreciate the suggestions. 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Isla Verde

janamber said:


> My husband and I are planning to move to Mexico for 9 months to a year to fully-immerse ourselves in the culture and learn Spanish so that we are relatively competent in speaking Spanish by the time we return to the US.
> 
> We both work from home and as long as we have a solid internet connection we can work from anywhere. While we are in Mexico this will be our continued source of income.
> 
> We would like to move to Yucatán, but not sure where exactly. Our requirements are that we find a relatively affordable place to live $500 USD or less, dog-friendly (we have a dog that would have to come with us), and internet.
> 
> So far we have been considering Mérida, somewhere outside of Mérida, Telchac Puerto, Playa Del Carmen, Progreso.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the possibility/quality of internet in any of these places? Or could you recommend a town/city that would satisfy our needs?
> 
> We are by no means city folk, we live in a small town in Idaho, but I grew up in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. We don't have a problem "roughing it" and living without frills, but we would like to be comfortable and in a friendly place so that we can get to know the locals and ultimately learn Spanish.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> We are taking a trip to Yucatán at the end of May this year to check out the area, neither of us has ever been before. We would like to get a sense for what it might be like. If there's any must see places, or towns to visit, we would appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


Keep in mind that if you're planning be in Mexico on a tourist visa, you'll have to leave the country after 180 days, turn it in at the border and then get a new one, before returning.

Yucatan is a very interesting part of Mexico, but the weather is very hot and humid for most of the year. If you arrive in May, you´ll see what I'm talking about!

Good luck with your plans and welcome to the forum!


----------



## sparks

>>>> you'll have to leave the country after 180 days

Make that before 180 days ...... so unless you apply for a resident visa you might want to consider being close to a border crossing for anew FMM


----------



## Isla Verde

sparks said:


> >>>> you'll have to leave the country after 180 days
> 
> Make that before 180 days ...... so unless you apply for a resident visa you might want to consider being close to a border crossing for anew FMM


Thanks for the correction, sparks.


----------



## Longford

My suggestion is that you attend a total immersion program at one of the better organized, experienced language institutes in San Miguel de Allende, Cuernavaca or Guanajuato. You can do that for the first 180-days you'll be permitted to stay in-country with the FMM. Once you have a good language-learning foundation to build upon you could relocate yourself elsewhere in the country. There's probably some sort of language program you could enroll with in Merida, and maybe Playa del Carmen to which you'd have to commute if you based yourself outside of one of those places.


----------



## joaquinx

If I were to pick a city in Mexico to learn the language, it wouldn't be a city heavily populated with non-Spanish speakers such as San Miguel de Allende. Veracruz or Villahermosa would be better. Of course, there are other choices that could be better, but I wouldn't think of picking one of the "retirement" communities. Someplace where the use of the English language is rarely heard.


----------



## citlali

Villahermosa..oh pleeze, it is a horrible place were the climate is awful. Yes La Venta park is nice but the traffic is awful.
Vera Cruz would be nicer or Puebla or Mexico City. Actually I learned Spanish in Ajijic so no matter what people say you can learn in a place where there are lots a lot of foreigners, you just have to make your mind up not to speak English and tell the waiters when they speak English to you . you do not speak Spanish? That will work and you can learn, it is a question of will.

I very rarely speak English in Ajijic you just have to stay away from the few areas where the foreigners concentrate. I am sure it would be the same in San Miguel or Puerto Vallarta or Playa del Carmen for that matter.


----------



## joaquinx

citlali said:


> Villahermosa..oh pleeze, it is a horrible place were the climate is awful.


I agree. I was going to recommend Minatitlán or Coatzacoalcos but didn't have the heart.


----------



## citlali

could stay in Mexico and then go to Guatemala to school, they have good schools and then back to Mexico to another place.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> could stay in Mexico and then go to Guatemala to school, they have good schools and then back to Mexico to another place.


That's an idea - I've heard that it's much cheaper to study Spanish in Guatemala than in Mexico.


----------



## citlali

joaquinx, you are forgetting Cuidad del Carmen? You are such a nice guy!
Vera Cruz state is really nice but I have yet to find a place in Tabasco I like. The foothills of the sierra are beautiful but the towns are very small ,any larger city in that state you can have... I just did them all and could not wait to be out of that state.
By the way does Xalapa have a nice school? There is a lot to do around there, the countryside is beautiful and it is not overun by foreigners.


----------



## citlali

Antigua is full of foreigners but at least it is a pretty place with a nice climate. Some of the schools in Xela connect you with communities where you can help as well. So you can also learn about the local culture which I think would be fun.
You may say refraccionar instead of cenar ot tumulos instead of topes but no big deal, you soon find out what to say locally.


----------



## joaquinx

citlali said:


> By the way does Xalapa have a nice school? There is a lot to do around there, the countryside is beautiful and it is not overun by foreigners.


The University of Veracruz has a school for foreigners - Escuela para Estudiantes Extranjeros Escuela para Estudiantes Extranjeros - EEE - UV

It qualifies for a Student Visa which you can get with a FMM - I think. The site has a list of requirements.


----------



## citlali

I like the program, the business Spanish is something I could use.I am going to check Guadalajara if they do not have something similar , I may go to Xalapa it is a nice own so why not.


----------



## alectejas

citlali said:


> could stay in Mexico and then go to Guatemala to school, they have good schools and then back to Mexico to another place.


Do you have any specific schools in mind?


----------



## citlali

I looked into it 20 years ago and never went so I do not have the names but several people I know went to Guatemala, mostly Antigua and were very happy. Some other went to Xela and were also very happy as they did some work in the Maya communities as part of the programs.
.

When I moved to Mexico I did not speak a word of Spanish and I took a two week intensive class then took daily clases from a l tutor for a couple of years and then classes weekly.


I also was redoing a house and I had to communicate with the workers so I had a lot of practice.
I went to the market, watch tv, the weather reports then some cooking classes and then watch some travel shows. If you pick a subject that is narrow , the same vocabulary keeps coming back and it is easier to learn.
I also speak other languages so it is easier to pick up another one.
I made a major mistake which was to concentrate on the spoken language and now I am terrible at wrting in Spanish.
Good luck , everyone learns differently so you have to find out what will work for you.


----------



## Longford

If the intent is to learn Spanish to use while living in Mexico, then studying in Mexico is the way to go. There are variations in Spanish, from country to country. Largely vocabulary, from what I learned when I traveled to Mexico in 1993 for 6 months to learn Spanish. The worst classes were in San Cristobal de las Casas, because, at that time, most of the language teachers were focusing on Spanish as spoken in Central America. Serious students should, IMO, first study in a structured environment .. then branch out when the foundation is laid. There is no question that the best programs are and have been, for a long time, located in Cuernavaca and San Miguel de Allende. As for the criticisms of SMA ... I sense they come from people unfamiliar with that very Mexican city. The University program in Veracruz sounds interesting, as well ... but may be a bit too structured (i.e., university level for younger students, and maybe without a homestay component which is so important at the very early stages of the immersion program).


----------



## citlali

Central Ameica Spanish is not as valid as other types of Spanish??
First of all we are not talking about schools from twenty years ago but of today. No one in San Cristobal is concentrating on "Central America Spanish" whatever that may be anymore. Although there are some good teachers in San Cristobal I feel that the schools are mostly geared for young people who come and go so I found the classes did not fit what I needed unless I wanted a private tutor which you can get anywhere...

If you are going to live in the Yucatan you may want to go to school in Merida to start with and see how things go for you. This way you would learn the vocabulary of the area where you will live.

There are differences between different areas but frankly I would not worry about it at the basic level. Vocabulary is easy to pick up so do not worry about it, worry about the correct structure, the vocabulary is something you will pick up wherever you are and i is no big deal. 

I had various experiences with homestay and frankly I do not care for them. I had plenty of them when I was young and as an adult I much prefer taking classes in things I am interested in and forget the homestay.

I took sewing classes, lacquering classes and so on , there I met people I could speak with and listen to what was said, again in a specific narrow subject so the vocabulary once you had picked it up was the same so no major problem. 

With homestays sometimes you are lucky and stay with people you are compatible with but if you are not good luck to you. 
For me it is just another pressure I do not need at this stage of my life. I just love my privacy, and close the outside world out when I feel like it,

Practice a lot with anybody , do not be embarrassed to make mistakes everyone makes mistakes and do not hang out with English speaking people.

Wether you are in Ajijic, San Miguel or Puerto Vallarta or Playa del Carmen where many people speak English or in a town where only one person speaks English, the problem is the same, you need to associate with people who speak Spanish only .


----------



## mattoleriver

citlali said:


> When I moved to Mexico I did not speak a word of Spanish and I took a two week intensive class then took daily clases from a l tutor for a couple of years and then classes weekly.
> I also speak other languages so it is easier to pick up another one.


citlali,
I would have assumed that being a native French speaker would give you a great advantage in learning Spanish grammar and even Spanish vocabulary. Is that a false assumption?
Do some languages, at first encounter, just seem more/less foreign to you?
I really admire people who are fluent in multiple languages.

George


----------



## citlali

French really helps with the comprehension , concepts like subjunctive, tenses but it will mess your pronounciation and your spelling up , the articles can also be different and it is harder to switch to remember as the French comes back up.
All in all I think it is probably much easier to learn Spanish if you speak a romance language. You will not speak it perfectly but at this stage , I do not care.

For me the first foreign language is the hardest one to learn after that your brain seems to be more open to learn without translating.
Every language has its difficulties even the "easy ones".
The Mayas really got me... I do not think I will ever speak Tsotsil, I can understand some of it but I am at a loss about their grammar..I do not seem to be able to put one sentence together...at least it makes everyone laugh which is an achievement in itself.

Learning anything is hard work when you are older so I keep trying and my friends keep laughing..


----------



## Isla Verde

mattoleriver said:


> citlali,
> I would have assumed that being a native French speaker would give you a great advantage in learning Spanish grammar and even Spanish vocabulary. Is that a false assumption?
> Do some languages, at first encounter, just seem more/less foreign to you?
> I really admire people who are fluent in multiple languages.
> 
> George


And vice-versa. When I studied French in college, the fact that I was a Spanish major certainly helped me deal with French grammar and vocabulary, not so much with pronunciation though. Years later I studied Portuguese, which is very close to Spanish, rather like a first cousin. The main problem I had with it was remembering what was like (or very similar) to Spanish and what was different. As a student of language, I found it intriguing that many of the features of Portuguese that were somewhat different were just like medieval Spanish, which I had studied quite a bit in Spanish literature classes.


----------



## citlali

I would think it is not that easy to keep the three straight and apart...it sounds that for every advantage there is a disadvantage.


----------



## makaloco

I came to Mexico with fluent French and spoken Arabic as well as native English, but no Spanish. At first I'd use French or Arabic words when I didn't know the Spanish words, and sometimes it worked. Now my Spanish is halfway decent, but my French has degraded into "Françañol"… no doubt from learning a new language at an advanced age as well as not having people around to speak French with. Makes me sad, because I love French.

Still, I agree with Citlali that it helps a great deal to know other languages. There's less temptation to translate from your native language because you already have the habits of focusing on situational phrases rather than words, thinking in the language you're speaking, and explaining a concept if you don't know the exact term for something, e.g. "the thing that raises the car to change a tire". Being already familiar with the metric system also helped immensely.


----------



## citlali

Arabic is one of the languages I would have loved to learn, I just love listening to it. Lucky you. You have some beautiful literature and poetry I would have loved to be able to read in the original language!
Funny last time I was in Paris I was at the mosque and one of the young man there asked me where I lived, I told him Guadalajara and he immediately gave me what it meant in French. It is such a beautiful name to me.


----------



## Longford

citlali said:


> Central Ameica Spanish is not as valid as other types of Spanish??


For a newbie seeking to learn Spanish to live in Mexico, studying in Guatemala is a waste of time, IMO. You've chosen to live in a community(when in las Casas) which caters largely to European tourists, not North Americans seeking to learn Spanish to live in Mexico. There's a huge difference between the wants of casual tourists studying a bit while traveling then to return home, and persons seeking to relocate to Mexico to live and survive in a new and different culture. Native born North Americans are, largely, and generally, particularly challenged when it comes to learning languages other than English, I've observed.



> There are differences between different areas but frankly I would not worry about it at the basic level.


Well, we're not talking about you, are we? Vocabulary is difficult for newbies to learn and become accustomed to. Why study in someplace like Guatemala and learn modismos and vocabulary pertaining to that country when those things are largely useless in Mexico? Foolish, and a waste of money.



> I had various experiences with homestay and frankly I do not care for them.


Fine. But I think you'll find vastly more people and language institutes which value placing newbies not only in a limited-period total immersion course and with a local family stay, a family which doesn't speak English. The combination is intense and the learning curve can be rapid. 



> I had plenty of them when I was young and as an adult I much prefer taking classes in things I am interested in and forget the homestay.


Your needs and interests are, from what I can determine reading all of the comments in this discussion, vastly different than the person who's asked the question. Many people respond to questions without recognizing it's not about them, but about offering advice which meets the needs/wants of the questioner.



> Practice a lot with anybody , do not be embarrassed to make mistakes everyone makes mistakes and do not hang out with English speaking people.


Mistakes are how we learn. Agreed. But I think you fail to understand that in order to begin to speak a foreign language we need some basic training ... training wheels ... with which to use when we venture out into the wider community. Criticisms of learning in communities where a student's native language is spoken fails to recognize that the learning process for a newbie can be intense and there are times a 'safety valve' is needed, some relief from the pressure ... and having the ability to find someone who speaks your native language is a God send.

The OP should be commended for wanting to do what so many others in their shoes don't do: that is to make the serious attempt to learn Spanish so that they will live a better and more enjoyable/inclusive life in Mexico. We're not discussing college students on spring break looking to audit a class or two.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Funny last time I was in Paris I was at the mosque and one of the young man there asked me where I lived, I told him Guadalajara and he immediately gave me what it meant in French. It is such a beautiful name to me.


I know that many place names in Spain (and their namesakes in Mexico) come from Arabic, in particular, those that begin with _Al-_ (Alhambra, for instance) and _Gua-I], as in Guadalajara. I looked up its etymology and found this in Wiktionary: From Arabic وادي الحجارة (wādi al-ħajāra), "valley of stones"._


----------



## citlali

yes there are many Arabic names in Spanish and some in French as well. You can hear the Arabic influence in the flamenco and I always was fascianted by it The Moorish civilization in Spain was probably one of the highlights in Spain..until the Isabel and her husband made it come to a screeching halt.


----------



## makaloco

Guadalajara to me is one of the most beautiful place-names in Mexico (I tend to cringe when expats refer to it as "Guad"). The Spanish version of Wikipedia gives several variations on the meaning.

Total immersion programs seem to work well for some, but concerns in this case would be that (a) they intend to work for a living while in Mexico, and (b) they will be returning to the US at the end of a limited stay. Intensive language study consumes a lot of mental energy, so trying to work at the same time could be exhausting. Also, their living quarters would need to allow enough privacy and concentration for their work, as well as an adequate, reliable internet connection. Some homestays I've heard about involve not just living with a local family but sharing meals, outings, and other activities. There's a strong social and "basic lives" component to the arrangement.

Janamber didn't specify their reasons for learning Spanish nor how they plan to use it once they return to Idaho. None of our business, but it seems essential to the long-term success of their plans and another factor to consider. "Use it or lose it" has been my experience with language learning (and on occasion even with my native English).


----------



## citlali

If I follow your reasonnig Longford, the OP should take Spanish in Playa del Carmen or Merida so they could learn the language they will be speaking when moving to the Yucatan peninsula , why recommend San Miguel where they may learn some modismos they would not used in Playa del Carmen?


----------



## SunnyD

No one has responded to the other question the OP asked: Where can they count on good internet? I'm in need also, so quite interested in this.

I studied in SMA, btw, for a 5 month diploma program. I learned the language, but the constant need to switch to English was a factor. I enjoyed language lessons in Oaxaca and that wasn't such a big issue.

I've had very good internet in Puerto Vallarta, but the schools seemed over-priced.


----------



## citlali

you can count on the Internet in cities but it all depends on the area or town for places out of town. You can get internet in most places you travel or would be interested in living in but I have no idea if it is reliable or not.


----------



## Isla Verde

SunnyD said:


> I studied in SMA, btw, for a 5 month diploma program. I learned the language, but the constant need to switch to English was a factor. I enjoyed language lessons in Oaxaca and that wasn't such a big issue.


What do you mean by the constant need to switch to English? Surely not in your Spanish class!


----------



## SunnyD

*Sma*



Isla Verde said:


> What do you mean by the constant need to switch to English? Surely not in your Spanish class!



Sometimes, yes, in class. In my first weeks, I was very determined to have a total immersion experience, and I was frustrated if anyone spoke English to me or in class, but as time went on, dealing sometimes with expats who had little Spanish and sometimes with fluent Spanish speakers, I decided that it was just going to be a bilingual experience and I'd get good at switching back and forth. I consoled myself with the idea that it would be relatively unlikely to have a totally Spanish language experience anywhere I was going anyway. It worked to keep me from strangling anyone in class anyway. 

My only reason for answering here is that, although my school was a good one and I learned, I would not hesitate to say that having so many English speakers in SMA was a factor for me.


----------



## SunnyD

*internet*



citlali said:


> you can count on the Internet in cities but it all depends on the area or town for places out of town. You can get internet in most places you travel or would be interested in living in but I have no idea if it is reliable or not.


I know that we can get some sort of internet almost anywhere, but I took the OP to asking about fast, reliable internet for work. My answer was that I've had very good service in PV, but I, too, am interested where people get really good connectivity.


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> What do you mean by the constant need to switch to English? Surely not in your Spanish class!


I have been trying to improve my meager German by taking German language classes in Mexico. I find it frustrating. My German ability is a little above beginner, but not good enough for a really advanced class. So both times I have tried taking German classes here in Guadalajara, I have ended up in beginning classes. And they seem to be taught mainly in Spanish. It is not bad practice for improving my Spanish but it doesn't help my German much.

Last year, while visiting my daughter in Berlin, I took a week long German class there. It was great, the class was taught entirely in German. The only problem there is that I was paired with student from Spain for some of the exercises, and his pronunciation was so terrible that i could not understand him in German. It seems that some Spanish speakers are able to grasp German pronunciation easily and for others it is very difficult.


----------



## citlali

There is a German group that gets together monthly or maybe more often in Ajijic, you may have te same thing in Guadalajara. If you joined one of these groups you would at least hear native German spoken.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> There is a German group that gets together monthly or maybe more often in Ajijic, you may have te same thing in Guadalajara. If you joined one of these groups you would at least hear native German spoken.


I wonder if there's a Goethe House in Guadalajara. Surely they would offer German classes taught entirely in German!


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> I wonder if there's a Goethe House in Guadalajara. Surely they would offer German classes taught entirely in German!


There is. I thought of that in the past, but then forgot about it. I will have to check into their programs.


----------



## Isla Verde

TundraGreen said:


> There is. I thought of that in the past, but then forgot about it. I will have to check into their programs.


Viel Glück!


----------



## maesonna

Duolingo was mentioned upthread for Spanish learning. I’m using Duolingo to help recover my almost forgotten German. Great fun! For some reason, the sentence “We are lying in the kitchen” (Wir liegen in der Küche) comes up more often than you would expect in real life.


----------



## TundraGreen

maesonna said:


> Duolingo was mentioned upthread for Spanish learning. I’m using Duolingo to help recover my almost forgotten German. Great fun! For some reason, the sentence “We are lying in the kitchen” (Wir liegen in der Küche) comes up more often than you would expect in real life.


I have been using DuoLingo for German as well. Haven't come across that expression yet however.


----------



## AlanMexicali

In my opinión a person wanting to learn communicative Spanish could not learn more than the basics in 9 months unless taking professional classes 5 to 7 hours a day 5 days a week. Possibly if you have a second language already or are young that would be different.

Retired aged "single language" English speakers that apply themselves could learn communicative Spanish in a few years with some beginners classes here , the usualy 4 or 5 hours a week for 9 months if they live here. If they marry/live with a Spanish speaker faster.


----------



## TundraGreen

AlanMexicali said:


> In my opinión a person wanting to learn communicative Spanish could not learn more than the basics in 9 months unless taking professional classes 5 to 7 hours a day 5 days a week. Possibly if you have a second language already or are young that would be different.
> 
> Retired aged "single language" English speakers that apply themselves could learn communicative Spanish in a few years with some beginners classes here , the usually 4 or 5 hours a week for 9 months if they live here. If they marry/live with a Spanish speaker faster.


I agree. I took classes 5 hours a day, 5 days a week for the first 12 weeks. I had studied other languages including some Spanish before that but was definitely mono-lingual when I started the intensive Spanish classes. At the end of the 12 weeks, I had a good start on learning Spanish but could not communicate more than the most basic ideas and was far from a practical command of the language. Six years later, I am still taking classes and still learning. Lots of people learn languages faster than I do, but I can attest to the fact that even the language-inept can progress if they keep at it.


----------



## AlanMexicali

TundraGreen said:


> I agree. I took classes 5 hours a day, 5 days a week for the first 12 weeks. I had studied other languages including some Spanish before that but was definitely mono-lingual when I started the intensive Spanish classes. At the end of the 12 weeks, I had a good start on learning Spanish but could not communicate more than the most basic ideas and was far from a practical command of the language. Six years later, I am still taking classes and still learning. Lots of people learn languages faster than I do, but I can attest to the fact that even the language-inept can progress if they keep at it.


We are in the same boat.


----------



## janamber

Sorry I didn't respond sooner, I didn't realize I had any responses. New to this! Thanks for all your advice.

To clarify, my husband and I will be working "on the internet" daily, so we would require, not only wifi, but high-speed wifi. 

We don't intend to learn Spanish by going to an immersion school, but rather by immersing ourselves in the culture, perhaps a smaller town where there are few English speakers so we are forced to learn the language. I imagine we would also hire a tutor, maybe do an English/Spanish exchange with them (I used to teach English as a second language), and if it was close and convenient we could attend occasional classes at an Spanish language school. 

We have been looking at smaller towns outside of Merida, such as Muna and Ticul. Any thoughts on small towns in the area?

Our initial goal is to learn the language in order to test-out of it for our college degrees (we are both graphic design/art majors who work full-time and cannot attend traditional classes on campus). We are non-traditional students, both in our 30s, no kids, and the ability to pick and go. We are adventurous and not afraid to get out of our comfort zone. 

In terms of long-term goals, we have always wanted to learn a language and we love to travel so this is an opportunity for us since we have the flexibility with our jobs. 

As for visas - my thought is that we would travel to nearest border to cross in order to retain our tourist visa status, but I have not looked into the logistics of that just yet. 

Thanks for all your replies! We'd love to hear any concerns, questions, or suggestions.


----------



## Isla Verde

janamber said:


> We don't intend to learn Spanish by going to an immersion school, but rather by immersing ourselves in the culture, perhaps a smaller town where there are few English speakers so we are forced to learn the language. I imagine we would also hire a tutor, maybe do an English/Spanish exchange with them (I used to teach English as a second language), and if it was close and convenient we could attend occasional classes at an Spanish language school.


Unless you have extraordinary language-learning skills or already have a working knowledge of Spanish, there is no way you're going to just pick up the language by living in a town with few English speakers and immersing yourself in Spanish. I strongly advise that you take structured Spanish classes wherever you end up living, which will give you a strong basis for using the language out in the "real world"


----------



## TundraGreen

Isla Verde said:


> Unless you have extraordinary language-learning skills or already have a working knowledge of Spanish, there is no way you're going to just pick up the language by living in a town with few English speakers and immersing yourself in Spanish. I strongly advise that you take structured Spanish classes wherever you end up living, which will give you a strong basis for using the language out in the "real world"


I agree. A caveat is that it does seem that young people sometimes can pick up a functional knowledge of a language just by living in an environment for a year or two. They may not master the formal grammar but they seem to be able to learn to speak and understand.

However, for a couple, I think it is harder because, unless they are unusually disciplined, they are going to be speaking English with each other far more than Spanish with others. And if they are working on the internet all day, that is more English. It doesn't leave much time for picking up Spanish.


----------



## citlali

I agree once you are an adult you need formal classes . One other thing is that I would never take classes with my husband.
One of our techers told us that she did not accept couples, we thought it was funny and totally agreed with her.

Yes it is harder for a couple as they can always fall back on each othe and therefore always have an escape from Spanish especially if they are working at home..

Yes some young people can pick up languages here and there by immersion but they would learn a whole lot faster if they had formal classes as well. There is no miracle, learning a language requires work and you need more than just immersion very few people learn by osmosis. 
This said if you live in a place where no one speaks your language you will be forced to practice and will learn faster.


----------



## janamber

While I appreciate your concerns, I have to disagree, somewhat. I don't believe it is necessary to attend a formal language school once you are an adult, although I have no doubt it would be helpful (in our case we will not have the time to attend, except for an occasional class, perhaps). Also, learning with or without your husband seems completely irrelevant to me. I would imagine it is entirely dependent on the couple dynamics and their ability to maintain discipline.

Like I said, we will find a tutor to help us learn the more difficult aspects of language: grammar, for example. We have no intention of just "picking up the language" - that would be naive. I anticipate that we will use a combination of resources, such as classes, tutoring, personal study, immersion, language exchange, etc. 

We have the will and Mexico is the way! We are at a far greater advantage learning the language in small town Mexico, than learning it in small town Idaho. 

Does anyone have any experience living in a small town in the Yucatan? We have been looking at Muna, Ticul, Oxkutzcab, Peto...


----------



## citlali

Have you been to the towns you are mentioning? Not much going on there, You may want to check the tutor or teacher situation in these towns.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Have you been to the town you are mentioning? Not much going on there, You may want to check the tutor or teacher situation in these towns.


And it's possible that the locals may speak a Mayan language in addition to Spanish.


----------



## GARYJ65

Why many people here say "the Yucatan"?
We say Yucatan in Mexico


----------



## citlali

no question about it Isla many people there speak Maya. We stayed at a few hotels in the area last monthand I noticed that the waiters spoke Maya between themselves.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> no question about it Isla many people ther espeak Maya. We stayed a few hotels in the area and I noticed that the waiters spoke Maya between themselves.


I remember the one time I was in Mérida and heard people speaking Maya in the street. It was fascinating - I had no idea what they were saying and was very aware that they were speaking a language with no relation at all to mine.


----------



## AlanMexicali

Isla Verde said:


> I remember the one time I was in Mérida and heard people speaking Maya in the street. It was fascinating - I had no idea what they were saying and was very aware that they were speaking a language with no relation at all to mine.


I feel the OP´s plan is a disaster waiting to happen and they will not understand a darn thing people are saying to them and will basically be confused about what they see around them unless they go to Playa Del Carmen and hang with Expats and tourists who speak English. Otherwise if in a small town they will be isolated and eveything will feel foreign to them and become frustrated very quickly. IMO

I didn´t notice them mentioning they are practicing Spanish on line in preparation for departure 2 months from now either. If not, why not?


----------



## Longford

GARYJ65 said:


> Why many people here say "the Yucatan"?
> We say Yucatan in Mexico


I think it's a form of _shorthand_. An abbreviation, of sorts. I often refer to the Yucatan Penninsula as "the Yucatan." But when I want to refer, specifically, to Yucatan state I'll say "Yucatan state." It's one of the noticible varations in how a language is used and something which makes understanding English difficult for non-native speakers. I think we see similar language usage variations in Spanish, as well. Only when someone is immersed in the language do they learn/understand this. And though English, or Spanish seems standard as far as learning goes, there are obvious varies by country in terms of how the languages are used/practiced.


----------



## AlanMexicali

citlali said:


> no question about it Isla many people there speak Maya. We stayed at a few hotels in the area last monthand I noticed that the waiters spoke Maya between themselves.


IMO Spanish does not come through osmosis, but through hard work, much time and motivation to actually learn something your brain doesn´t accept easily.

Your native language is your whole perception of what you see and know and translates that into images and preconceived notions of what you are doing at the time. 

Doing this translation into Spanish takes years and dedication where eventually your preconceived notions and images become 2 not only 1.


----------



## GARYJ65

Longford said:


> I think it's a form of _shorthand_. An abbreviation, of sorts. I often refer to the Yucatan Penninsula as "the Yucatan." But when I want to refer, specifically, to Yucatan state I'll say "Yucatan state." It's one of the noticible varations in how a language is used and something which makes understanding English difficult for non-native speakers. I think we see similar language usage variations in Spanish, as well. Only when someone is immersed in the language do they learn/understand this. And though English, or Spanish seems standard as far as learning goes, there are obvious varies by country in terms of how the languages are used/practiced.


We refer to it as Yucatán, very seldom, almost never, we say peninsula de Yucatán

Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen

GARYJ65 said:


> We refer to it as Yucatán, very seldom, almost never, we say peninsula de Yucatán
> 
> Thanks!


There are sometimes regional differences as well. In Northern California, people refer to freeways with just their number, i.e. "80" or "I-80" or "101". In Southern California they always use the definite article, i.e "the 5" or "the 101".


----------



## citlali

no need to go to Playa del Carme to hang out with tourists, the Ticul and the other little towns have plenty of tourists going to the ruins around Uxmal, Labná and others.
During the time we were there, the hotel which was a small place in Santa Elena, was full of French tourists with one American couple living in some English speaking enclave near Progreso and making fun of people from Ajijic living in Mexico light and a small group visiting from the US.
The interesting thing is that the couple living in Yucatan in the real Mexico did not speak more than a few words of Spanish, I thought it was all pretty funny.
The owner was a British lady who had built her little dream. She was very busy running the place, spoke Spanish and loved living there.
There are foreigners everywhere here and there living in these sleepy little towns where there is no much to do but stay put in a hamac in the shade after 11am unless you are an iguana and then you can bask in the sun,


About learning Spanish before you go..AlanMexicali has a good point. You can learn a language from anywhere, I learned German and English while living in France, it is a question of motivation and discipline so I do not see why you could not learn Spanish in Idaho. I learned Spanish after I arrived in Mexico because I did not know I was going to live here and it is easier to learn it while living here but it took me 3 years to be fluent and understand it well. I still make lots of mistakes , I am lousy at writing it and I am still working at it 13 years later .
Learning a language is an on-going project.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> About learning Spanish before you go..AlanMexicali has a good point. You can learn a language from anywhere, I learned German and English while living in France, it is a question of motivation and discipline so I do not see why you could not learn Spanish in Idaho. I learned Spanish after I arrived in Mexico because I did not know I was going to live here and it is easier to learn it while living here but it took me 3 years to be fluent and understand it well. I still make lots of mistakes , I am lousy at writing it and I am still working at it 13 years later .
> Learning a language is an on-going project.


I love it when Mexicans I meet, in particular, prospective English students, compliment me on my somewhat fluent Spanish and ask how long it has taken me to learn to speak it so well. I tell them "almost all my life" and that, of course, I'm still working on it. They usually look disappointed because they were hoping I'd say something like a year or two, at the most. Too bad most of the so-called language academies here promise that if you study with them you can learn to speak English in six months. There's even one chain of schools in Mexico City called (get this) Quick Learning.


----------



## maesonna

Isla Verde said:


> I love it when Mexicans I meet, in particular, prospective English students, compliment me on my somewhat fluent Spanish and ask how long it has taken me to learn to speak it so well. I tell them "almost all my life" and that, of course, I'm still working on it. They usually look disappointed because they were hoping I'd say something like a year or two, at the most. Too bad most of the so-called language academies here promise that if you study with them you can learn to speak English in six months. There's even one chain of schools in Mexico City called (get this) Quick Learning.


In my first year here, I met a teacher at Quick Learning. He was a Mexican who had worked in California for a couple of years and picked up English there, enough to build on to make a career as an English teacher. Except that for a long, long time, I thought he worked at a school called “Winkler” because that was what I heard when he said “Quick Learning.” It must have taken me at least 10 years to figure it out, after I kept looking for a non-existent sign that read “Winkler” any time I passed by the neighbourhood where he said his school was.


----------



## citlali

I read not long ago that the Friars were given 2 years to learn the local languages and these guys were starting from sratch with no guide lines , no grammar, no classes. Granted some of them had all day to study and learn but it would be interesting to see how they did it.
There are some fragments of oldl books here and they started out with pictures and they would write phonetically what the picture meant but it would be really fascinating to see how they manage to learn the grammar of the indigenous languages...I wonder if any of it was kept or if it was destroyed over the years. 
Two years is a pretty short time to learn a language as foreign as the various indigenous languages spoken in Mexico. I guess it was a question of survival and they were driven to onvert people so their vocabulary had to be pretty poor but still that had to be a tough assignment..


----------



## terrybahena

Hey Janamber (OP)
You will figure it out or you won't. It really is a good idea to take at least a conversational class before you come, and you will need that tutor. If it turns out you need the tutor for more than just "the hard stuff", well then the tutor will probly be happy to be book for more hours. Maybe try Rosetta Stone which you can do on your own whenever you have a free minute. I used it, and it helped alot- in fact I'm trying to commit to myself to go back thru it, a little bit each day if I can- or whenever I can. The tricky thing is, the more I learn, the more I realize I don't know.
Spanish seems easy...but it's a tough one. I spent 6 months in a place with no English and a Mexican husband who spoke both Spanish and English, and I floundered. I could get my point across, ask for things, but I needed some casual conversation- and with other people, not just him (and he's an amazing guy, but sometimes I just need a different ear). We moved to a larger town (one with banks and stores) and I got myself a tutor, and later Rosetta Stone.

So go for it! You sound motivated and ready for any challenge...and the people on this forum have experienced just about everything down here, so read thru and find the nuggets. Oh and by the a good friend of mine grew up in Peto, in a house with dirt floors....but I'm sure it's come a long way. Buena suerte!


----------



## Isla Verde

terrybahena said:


> Spanish seems easy...but it's a tough one.


It's not easy to become even moderately proficient in any language, except for our first one, of course!


----------



## citlali

Spanish fools you because it is phonetic or just about and you quickly can say a few sentences but the grammar is similar to the French grammar and I have never heard anyone say that French was easy not even the French.


----------



## msmac

In my opinion, if you are truly serious about learning Spanish, choose a city that is not a tourist destination for English speakers. I did this 4 years ago and in one month went from knowing about 5 words in Spanish to being able to navigate Mexico City solo, hold basic conversations, ask and understand questions...it was amazing!

The school is The Spanish Institute of Puebla, a home stay is recommended because with a host family you really get the practice. Going as a couple is more challenging for learning, because the temptation is to speak English with each other. My advice: stay with different host families, at least for the first month. Two months in a high quality program like this will give you a foundation to then move on to working with tutors and more independently. 

Some host families will be able to accommodate your dog, you may be surprised! This school also has a branch in Merida, but there is a mush larger English speaking population there. In Puebla, I literally met no one from the USA outside of the school. Also, gorgeous colonial city -loved it! AND, this area has the most neutral accent.

Good luck!


----------



## janamber

AlanMexicali said:


> I feel the OP´s plan is a disaster waiting to happen and they will not understand a darn thing people are saying to them and will basically be confused about what they see around them unless they go to Playa Del Carmen and hang with Expats and tourists who speak English. Otherwise if in a small town they will be isolated and eveything will feel foreign to them and become frustrated very quickly. IMO
> 
> I didn´t notice them mentioning they are practicing Spanish on line in preparation for departure 2 months from now either. If not, why not?


We are not moving to Mexico for at least 1.5 - 2 years. I am a Canadian citizen, and a US permanent resident - getting naturalized as a US citizen before we move to Mexico. We are going to Mexico for a vacation this May, but would also like to check out the area to get a sense for what it is like to live there. 

We have been/and intend to keep working on our Spanish language learning at home here before we move.


----------



## janamber

terrybahena said:


> Hey Janamber (OP)
> You will figure it out or you won't. It really is a good idea to take at least a conversational class before you come, and you will need that tutor. If it turns out you need the tutor for more than just "the hard stuff", well then the tutor will probly be happy to be book for more hours. Maybe try Rosetta Stone which you can do on your own whenever you have a free minute. I used it, and it helped alot- in fact I'm trying to commit to myself to go back thru it, a little bit each day if I can- or whenever I can. The tricky thing is, the more I learn, the more I realize I don't know.
> Spanish seems easy...but it's a tough one. I spent 6 months in a place with no English and a Mexican husband who spoke both Spanish and English, and I floundered. I could get my point across, ask for things, but I needed some casual conversation- and with other people, not just him (and he's an amazing guy, but sometimes I just need a different ear). We moved to a larger town (one with banks and stores) and I got myself a tutor, and later Rosetta Stone.
> 
> So go for it! You sound motivated and ready for any challenge...and the people on this forum have experienced just about everything down here, so read thru and find the nuggets. Oh and by the a good friend of mine grew up in Peto, in a house with dirt floors....but I'm sure it's come a long way. Buena suerte!


Thank you for the vote of confidence! What you are saying is what we plan to do. 

We have a good American friend who lived in Peto for two years, and by the end of two years he was fluent in Spanish, having begun with only basic "traveler's Spanish". He has given us lots of good advice - mainly, don't speak english, and make connections with local Spanish speakers. We will employ whatever methods and resources it takes to learn the language, as I've stated previously. 

While I appreciate everyone's advice, I feel like they are missing the point. Yes, we could stay in Idaho and learn Spanish. But our jobs enable us to live wherever we like, and if we have the opportunity to live in Mexico and learn Spanish... I say, why not?!  I think people are underestimating our determination. I realize, determination is not enough. Careful planning is also key... which is why I have posted on this forum. 

Thanks again everyone for your advice! We appreciate it.


----------



## Isla Verde

janamber said:


> We have a good American friend who lived in Peto for two years, and by the end of two years he was fluent in Spanish, having begun with only basic "traveler's Spanish". He has given us lots of good advice - mainly, don't speak english, and make connections with local Spanish speakers. We will employ whatever methods and resources it takes to learn the language, as I've stated previously.


You mentioned wanting to stay in Mexico for nine months - that's a lot less time than the two years your friend has spent in Peto. You say he's fluent, but do you have any idea how well he's speaking? You'll be living with an English-speaking partner - is the same true for your friend? You may think that I'm being overly-critical about your plans, but all I'm trying to do is to inject some reality into what you're hoping to do. I've been a professional language teacher for many years (of Spanish and ESL/EFL). I do believe that motivation is a key element to success in learning a new language,and you seem to have that factor well taken care of! I wish you well and hope that your things work out the way you want them to.


----------



## TundraGreen

janamber said:


> […]
> But our jobs enable us to live wherever we like, and if we have the opportunity to live in Mexico and learn Spanish... I say, why not?!
> […]


It sounds like a great plan to me.


----------



## ojosazules11

*Another perspective*

I just wanted to give a different perspective on learning the language without attending language school. I know my experience is not typical, and probably I was successful in large part due to my age when I started learning (21), as well as having some previous foreign language experience (very basic Italian from a summer in Italy as an exchange student, a smattering of German and French, and some folk songs and tongue-twisters in Serbo-Croatian). Oh, and meeting my future (first) husband, who hardly spoke any English at the time. I know that at least 2 of these factors - my age and the romantic aspect- aren't really applicable to most on this forum. I had also taken a year of high school Spanish and could ask for a beer or the bathroom, and I understood the basics of sentence structure and verb conjugation, but that was the extent of my formal study.

I actually learned my Spanish in Dallas, TX while working with a small organization assisting Central American refugees. My colleagues and housemates were all native English speakers, with varying proficiency in Spanish. I did not take formal lessons. I walked around with a dictionary in one hand and a Spanish verb conjugation book in the other. My very first Spanish sounded like a Salvadoran campesino - including "Que horas son?" with the s pronounced like a hard H. Over time, though, my speech became more grammatically correct and my accent became more Guatemalan, as I spent most of my time with Guatemalan friends. 

Within 2 months I could have a basic conversation, frequently asking for thongs to be repeated more slowly. Within 4 months I could provide translation at a moderately proficient level, and within 10 months I was taken for a native Spanish speaker when I was in Costa Rica. In Costa Rica I did do some individual study for a few tutoring sessions with a local Spanish high school teacher to help clarify some of the past tenses and my particular bugaboo, the subjunctive, which can still trip me up. 

I think the OP's main advantage in learning Spanish without formal study is their relatively young age, the disadvantage will be living with an English-speaking spouse.


----------



## citlali

Yes the younger you learn and the easier and faster it is....by the way if you can still trip on the subjunctive you cannot be considered a native speaker.. Subjunctive is second nature for a native speaker even illiterate people.


----------



## Isla Verde

citlali said:


> Yes the younger you learn and the easier and faster it is....by the way if you can still trip on the subjunctive you cannot be considered a native speaker.. Subjunctive is second nature for a native speaker even illiterate people.


I agree with your comment about the subjunctive, citlali. When I was a Spanish teacher, my students would ask if it were commonly used, hoping the answer would be no. Were they disappointed when I told them it was an essential part of everyday speech for all native speakers, not just the highly-educated ones!

Perhaps ojos azules has a really authentic-sounding accent (no doubt she has been blessed with a good "ear", and perhaps has musical talent), and that's what was noticed by native speakers when they heard her talking. I don't have the best accent in the world, but I do speak Spanish with generally correct grammar (except for that pesky subjunctive!). In my case, when Mexicans remark on how well I speak their language, that's usually what they are talking about.


----------



## citlali

We have subjuntive in French too , that is the only language I speak as a native and as I have been away for a long time, I will screw up some of the grammar because of some English expressions, forget some words , mispronounce them but I will never even think about subjunctive it is second nature, not something you ever have to think about it is also something that will give a foreigner away .


----------



## ojosazules11

citlali said:


> Yes the younger you learn and the easier and faster it is....by the way if you can still trip on the subjunctive you cannot be considered a native speaker.. Subjunctive is second nature for a native speaker even illiterate people.


I generally get the subjunctive right, but sometimes I still have to check myself on it. Many people don't realize that the subjunctive is also used in English - although lots of native English speakers no longer use it. Maybe because I'm so sensitive to it in Spanish I'm more aware of its use - or lack thereof - in English. 

I also am not saying I am as good as a native speaker, just that I have often been taken for one - maybe in conversations where no subjunctive was required! Interestingly, Latin Americans outside of Guatemala generally identify my accent as Guatemalan. Guatemalans can tell it's not truly _Chapin_ but can't quite tell where it is from. 

And, yes, Isla, music has always been a pretty integral part of my life. I never made the connection before between that and my ability to pick up accents.


----------



## Isla Verde

ojosazules11 said:


> And, yes, Isla, music has always been a pretty integral part of my life. I never made the connection before between that and my ability to pick up accents.


Lucky you! It's been proven that people with musical talent can pick up accents much more easily than those of us who don't.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> Lucky you! It's been proven that people with musical talent can pick up accents much more easily than those of us who don't.


Now I'm wondering if the fact that most of the music I listen to and sing is in Spanish - and has been for the past 30 years - has perhaps been a significant factor in my language learning. Interesting.


----------



## citlali

That could be , some people who do not speak a language can sing in a foreign language with the perfect accent so music probably really helped you but you also have to have an aptitude for languages. I know people who can repeat anything without any trace of an accent but cannot put two sentences together.


----------



## Amy9877

citlali said:


> That could be , some people who do not speak a language can sing in a foreign language with the perfect accent so music probably really helped you but you also have to have an aptitude for languages. I know people who can repeat anything without any trace of an accent but cannot put two sentences together.


Oh my, is that ever true! My French step mother says I have a perfect French accent but, I have forgotten so much that I wish speaking with no accent were all that was necessary. If that were the case I would be fluent in 5 languages. Rats!


----------



## GARYJ65

I really don't think one can speak WITHOUT ACCENT
there must be one or two, maybe more, just in case someone is picky about numbers, that can do that, but learning a second language at almost any age and not having an accent...
Accent is not really important, I mean, unless you want to be a spy and pass as a native, I cannot see a reason to search for an impeccable accent


----------



## ojosazules11

GARYJ65 said:


> I really don't think one can speak WITHOUT ACCENT
> there must be one or two, maybe more, just in case someone is picky about numbers, that can do that, but learning a second language at almost any age and not having an accent...
> Accent is not really important, I mean, unless you want to be a spy and pass as a native, I cannot see a reason to search for an impeccable accent


Everyone has an accent, even native speakers of a language. Even on the small island of Cuba there are variations. - I have many Cuban friends and have noted a wide variation in their accents. Lots of factors can affect an accent - region, social class, urban, rural, educational background. I can often identify accents from different Latin American countries, such as Argentina, Colombia, the Central American countries, Mexico. Sometimes I can even tell what part of a country someone is from (in Colombia I recognize the accent from the _Paisa_ region because that is the accent of one of my best friends - if they sound like Nohemy, I know they are a _Paisa_). 

As I said above, my accent is closest to Guatemalan. However Guatemalans can tell I have an accent, but don't identify it as English. In Buenos Aires I had a woman in a restaurant ask me where I was from. I said Canada, & originally the US. She was surprised because she thought I was Central American based on my accent. I also have noticed I sometimes unconsciously/ unintentionally alter my accent when I'm around people with a different accent, cadence or pronunciation - as well as using different words. For instance, too much time with Colombians and I find myself saying "FRI-joles" instead of "fri-JOL-es". The _refri_ becomes the _nevera_, and the _patojos_ (Guatemalan) or _chamacos_ become _culicagados_. 

There is a great YouTube video about all these regional variation in terms, which can mean very different things in different countries : "Que difícil es hablar el español"






Anyway, my point was not to convince anyone about my accent or fluency. Kind of a futile exercise on an Internet forum! I just wanted to say that perhaps the OPs plan of learning at least basic Spanish by immersion without attending Spanish school might be successful.  

But to Gary's point - maybe a career change would be fun... At least James Bond makes it look like fun!😉 The problem is I don't LOOK Guatemalan at all, so I guess I'll keep my day job.


----------



## Amy9877

GARYJ65 said:


> I really don't think one can speak WITHOUT ACCENT
> there must be one or two, maybe more, just in case someone is picky about numbers, that can do that, but learning a second language at almost any age and not having an accent...
> Accent is not really important, I mean, unless you want to be a spy and pass as a native, I cannot see a reason to search for an impeccable accent


It is certainly not necessary to speak without an accent and of course, speaking with truly zero trace of an accent would be rare. I was just making a light hearted remark. I love hearing other peoples' accents it sounds beautiful to hear non native speakers, speaking my language.


----------



## citlali

I met two people who could pass , one women in 8 languages but she could learn a language in a couple of years when she was a child and I saw her fool people in Arabic, Farsi, French an d a few other languages. She learned all the languages she knew as a child as her parents where in the diplomatic corps and her parents spoke a handful of languages at home as well. This woman was born in Belgium from Iraqui parents who moved every few years.

The other was an American spy and learned French in Monterrey California. He is the only foreigner I have ever heard who could tell a joke in French and do all the various characters in the joke in the regional French accent. That is a gift. The man was also an opera singer...for those of you who have lived in San Francisco his name was Scotch Beach a well know radio personality and a well known character in North Beach , he also was an actor and a writer and a disk jockey among a few other things. The man was a genius and passed awy in 1996, I will never forget him.


----------



## GARYJ65

Accents are beautiful.
Accents may be elegant
They give character to people

Thats what I think about accents.
Grammar usage and vocabulary is a whole different story.


----------



## sparks

Check out GEM (****** en Mexico) for an accent. This guy has had a TV program for 3-4 years and he has NO accent. He knows the language (mas-o-menos) but has no ear for pronunciation. 

Thank god he found a 20-30 something beautiful Mexican woman to be his co-host and it may extend the program another year or two. If they could only get beyond food reviews and deal with the culture in general. Generally wasted bandwidth


----------



## GARYJ65

sparks said:


> Check out GEM (****** en Mexico) for an accent. This guy has had a TV program for 3-4 years and he has NO accent. He knows the language (mas-o-menos) but has no ear for pronunciation. Thank god he found a 20-30 something beautiful Mexican woman to be his co-host and it may extend the program another year or two. If they could only get beyond food reviews and deal with the culture in general. Generally wasted bandwidth Video Link: http://youtu.be/uV0EOJxni94


I cannot stand that guy


----------



## JoanneR2

ojosazules11 said:


> Everyone has an accent, even native speakers of a language. Even on the small island of Cuba there are variations. - I have many Cuban friends and have noted a wide variation in their accents. Lots of factors can affect an accent - region, social class, urban, rural, educational background. I can often identify accents from different Latin American countries, such as Argentina, Colombia, the Central American countries, Mexico. Sometimes I can even tell what part of a country someone is from (in Colombia I recognize the accent from the Paisa region because that is the accent of one of my best friends - if they sound like Nohemy, I know they are a Paisa). As I said above, my accent is closest to Guatemalan. However Guatemalans can tell I have an accent, but don't identify it as English. In Buenos Aires I had a woman in a restaurant ask me where I was from. I said Canada, & originally the US. She was surprised because she thought I was Central American based on my accent. I also have noticed I sometimes unconsciously/ unintentionally alter my accent when I'm around people with a different accent, cadence or pronunciation - as well as using different words. For instance, too much time with Colombians and I find myself saying "FRI-joles" instead of "fri-JOL-es". The refri becomes the nevera, and the patojos (Guatemalan) or chamacos become culicagados. There is a great YouTube video about all these regional variation in terms, which can mean very different things in different countries : "Que difícil es hablar el español" Video Link: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyp7xt-ygy0 Anyway, my point was not to convince anyone about my accent or fluency. Kind of a futile exercise on an Internet forum! I just wanted to say that perhaps the OPs plan of learning at least basic Spanish by immersion without attending Spanish school might be successful. But to Gary's point - maybe a career change would be fun... At least James Bond makes it look like fun!dde09 The problem is I don't LOOK Guatemalan at all, so I guess I'll keep my day job.



I agree, which accent do you want to have. There are many accents here in Mexico as there are in any countries (and I should know, being married to a Scot). I spent an hour in a meeting this week with an Argentinian who spoke Spanish with a distinct Italian accent. I assumed he was from Buenos Aires as many of the people there originate from Italy. My main aim is to speak Spanish well enough to hold a conversation with friends, participate in meetings and deal with Cablevision on the phone. The fact that I am obviously foreign is not really important.


----------



## citlali

We have a bunch of Argentinians here in San Cristobal and hey all sing song Spanish like the Italians.
There are a zillion accents in Mexico. In the country people can usually tell one village from another and it used to be the same in France but with TV the language is getting more uniform.

Last year I was ccrossing the street in Paris and I heard Mexican girls speaking to each other and I said hi to them as I knew they were from Guadalajara. I surprised them when I said "so you are from Gualajara!.
Yes everyone has an accent. Some are all mixed up but that is an accent too. When you learn a language from a kid, you can pick up the accent from your family or town but sometimes you can have some funny mix as well. My nephews were raised in Paris from a mother who has a Paris Accent , went to public schools and they have an Arabic accent because most of their friends speak Arabic. Can swear in Arabic better than I in English. I am jealous!


----------



## slippencott

janamber said:


> My husband and I are planning to move to Mexico for 9 months to a year to fully-immerse ourselves in the culture and learn Spanish so that we are relatively competent in speaking Spanish by the time we return to the US.
> 
> We both work from home and as long as we have a solid internet connection we can work from anywhere. While we are in Mexico this will be our continued source of income.
> 
> We would like to move to Yucatán, but not sure where exactly. Our requirements are that we find a relatively affordable place to live $500 USD or less, dog-friendly (we have a dog that would have to come with us), and internet.
> 
> So far we have been considering Mérida, somewhere outside of Mérida, Telchac Puerto, Playa Del Carmen, Progreso.
> 
> Is anyone familiar with the possibility/quality of internet in any of these places? Or could you recommend a town/city that would satisfy our needs?
> 
> We are by no means city folk, we live in a small town in Idaho, but I grew up in Toronto, Ontario, Canada. We don't have a problem "roughing it" and living without frills, but we would like to be comfortable and in a friendly place so that we can get to know the locals and ultimately learn Spanish.
> 
> Any thoughts or suggestions?
> 
> We are taking a trip to Yucatán at the end of May this year to check out the area, neither of us has ever been before. We would like to get a sense for what it might be like. If there's any must see places, or towns to visit, we would appreciate the suggestions.
> 
> Thanks for your help!


I am an expat that has lived in Mexico now for 9 years. Just to give you a heads up the internet anywhere in Mexico can go out and sometimes it isn't fixed for weeks as a time. The Yucatan is beautiful but the internet can be worse there. Message me anytime you want I can give lots of advice, I begin a new job in Mexico City in Sep. as well. Anyways good luck with you adventures.


----------



## klutzy

It seems to me you can learn the language and culture pretty much anywhere, but your big concern will be internet. We spent a month in Ajijic last winter, where I assume the internet functions better than a lot of places. We had wifi at our small hotel, but it went out several times, and I don't know whether the problem was with the hotel, the neighborhood, or the whole area. It usually took 2-3 days for service to be restored. In a small village it would probably take longer IF they had internet at all. Things really do happen at a slower pace down there and there's nothing you can do about it. Also in the Yucutan they have hurricanes, which would cause problems too. My internet at home often goes out when we have thunderstorms, sometimes only the thunder and not the storm! Sometimes the land line phone dies too.


----------



## D-redge

Hello,

Sounds like a great experience! If I could possibly suggest some things from my own experiences and observations? If you are working from home, you are already limiting your contact with the locals, so maybe an intensive course in the mornings or afternoons would help. However, I would suggest that if you are trying to maximize your Spanish learning, take a separate course from your husband. You will meet more people and definitely speak more Spanish that way. Having your spouse around will be like having a constant safety net, which isn't true immersion. From my travels, the people who acquire the language the fastest are single and live with non-English speakers, who are free to socialize and go out at will, or that work in a non-English environment.


----------



## Yardageman

*Merida*

I have lived in Merida now since Dec. 2013. Nice place, easy to get around, good Internet, lots of culture, safe, good weather for 7 months of the year otherwise a bit hot and humid. Playa is expensive compared to Merida. Merida has lot of ways of learning Spanish from private teachers to classes. Merida also has all of the places to shop from WalMart, Costco to Sams Club and of course all of the local places. You can also find rentals there plus if you want tospend time with other Expats they are there and there is a lot of things with Expats going on at ans thru the English Library. Hope this info helps. By the way the least expensive way to get there is to get a cheap flight to Cancun and then catch the ADO bus from the Cancun Airport to Merida and then cheap taxis from there to ever you want to go. The bus service around Merida is often and cheap.


----------



## weloveteaching

*another option*

Hi there,

Although we don't know anything about Mexico, we do know about how to learn Spanish. Our choice was to move to Spain and stay in the smaller cities that offered good public transport like the tram, instead of having to buy a car. That way, we were also in areas that are filled with Spaniards, many of whom don't speak English. When we started this adventure, we actually started with Couchsurfing (an international organization) and signed up for a group called Long Term Accommodation in Exchange for Language. This gave us the opportunity to live with a Spanish family, we taught them about Canadian culture, taught them English and in return we had accommodation, meals and we learned everyday Spanish. Not the heavy duty grammar type but the kind used in normal conversations. It has been a great experience so far and when we are ready to learn a new language, we will do the same. Start with going to the country and living with a family. 

Hope that helps.

Celine


----------



## JerrytoDF

*Moving to Mexico to learn Spanish*

Why don't you take Spanish lessons in a class or privately where you live? After a month, you'll know if you will be able to master a new language. As one gets older, it becomes much more difficult to learn a new language. I live in Buenos Aires. Some expats were able to Learn Spanish, but most gave up. Also, how many of those who did learn to speak Spanish, took Spanish is High school and College?


----------



## Cancun Rob

*Learning a Language*

Of course a total immersion course would be the best. However, if you are still in the States or an English speaking community now, and would like to get started early with Spanish, I would suggest having an online tutor. Everyone has different opinions on this. However, I have had great success with taking classes from tutors via an online company. (I will not mention it because I am not sure if I should...so PM me if you'd like more info.) I have taken classes from teachers in Cozumel, Tijuana, Bogota, and Argentina. All online via SKYPE. It really did help give me a foothold to really get started once I was in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde

Cancun Rob said:


> I have taken classes from teachers in Cozumel, Tijuana, Bogota, and Argentina. All online via SKYPE. It really did help give me a foothold to really get started once I was in Mexico.


I hope you didn't arrive in Mexico speaking the Argentinian variety of Spanish .


----------



## Cancun Rob

*Language*

LOL, so true. But on the subject of teaching, I have focused on Mexican teachers online. However, this woman who is from Argentina is excellent for general Latin Cultural info as well as grammatical explanations. Plus, my Mexican family appreciates far more that I speak Spanish with a little Italian accent than no Spanish at all!


----------



## Isla Verde

Cancun Rob said:


> LOL, so true. But on the subject of teaching, I have focused on Mexican teachers online. However, this woman who is from Argentina is excellent for general Latin Cultural info as well as grammatical explanations. Plus, my Mexican family appreciates far more that I speak Spanish with a little Italian accent than no Spanish at all!


Did your Argentinian teacher explain the uses of "vos"? I find the Italian cadences of Argentinian Spanish rather charming, though I don't know how the average Mexican feels about them.


----------



## ojosazules11

Isla Verde said:


> Did your Argentinian teacher explain the uses of "vos"? I find the Italian cadences of Argentinian Spanish rather charming, though I don't know how the average Mexican feels about them.


"Vos" is also commonly used in Central America. I really enjoy listening to an Argentinian accent, too. I learned a new "modismo" from an Argentine this week, to say something is "way out in the boonies":

"Está donde el diablo perdió el poncho." (It's where the devil lost his poncho.)


----------



## raquelita

If you're interested in a cooler place, Guanajuato in the center of Mexico would fit your requirements, except for the sea and Maya ruins which you don't mention. Enough expats but not so many you would feel you're in a colony. If you want to know more, see my article at www.redroom.com, search Rochelle Cashdan. Suerte! (good luck!)


----------



## ojosazules11

raquelita said:


> If you're interested in a cooler place, Guanajuato in the center of Mexico would fit your requirements, except for the sea and Maya ruins which you don't mention. Enough expats but not so many you would feel you're in a colony. If you want to know more, see my article at www.redroom.com, search Rochelle Cashdan. Suerte! (good luck!)


Raquelita, your link goes to a webpage that indicates the domain is for sale. There is a link to an archive of Red Room, but a search with your name does not find anything.


----------

